# Titanium Fiber??



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Recently saw this on ebay.

The Litespeed SIENA is the most popular compact frame ever. The super-stiff 3Al/2.5V frame combined with titanium enhance LiteTEC carbon elements gives an amazingly nimble ride that won't beat you to pieces on the rough stuff. The strategic positioning of titanium fiber throughout the carbon weave takes full advantage of the dampening properties of titanium while dissipating residual road vibrations long before they get to your seat.

Don't want to post the link as I'd hate to advertise something that seems to be suspect. Still - got a kick out of it.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

While not accurate if it was an older Siena with the carbon fiber stays its somewhat true. Litespeed did put titanium mesh in the rear triangle on those models. Whether it really did anything for the ride or made it cosmetically pretty? Who knows?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd bet that thing has a Real Design carbon fork on it (as my 06 Tuscany does) and it does have a ti mesh in with the carbon from what I gather. I assume that is what he is talking about.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*It's the seatstays....*



SleeveleSS said:


> I'd bet that thing has a Real Design carbon fork on it (as my 06 Tuscany does) and it does have a ti mesh in with the carbon from what I gather. I assume that is what he is talking about.


...Ridebike's talking about. The Siena sported Ti-mesh carbon seatstays from as far back as 2003, (and probably before?) right up until the 2005 year model.

Check:
http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/siena.aspx


L.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*and the Ultimate too*

The Ultimate frameset from about 2003 up to 2005 also was made with this titanium-enhanced carbon fiber in the seatstays and the Performance Design forks. I have the 2005 model, which I picked up at an absurdly good price at the time. it's a great hill-climber.


----------

